# I get high on 2mg valium (miracle drug for me)



## deltan144 (Mar 11, 2009)

I only started using valium last week, and this works wonders for me.
2mg, i get a bit of headache and its like i sorta have ADHD, great when i wanna do presentation or other social situations.
I'm so afraid to take more, as i cant imagine what i feel like. Some bad side effects but good to work with. 

Share your experience with this wonderful benzo.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

deltan144 said:


> I'm so afraid to take more...


I'm thinking either you're extraordinarily exceptionally amazingly stunningly super ultra-sensitive to meds or there is a placebo effect going on here.

Your own statement leads me to think placebo effect is possible as you make it sound so amazingly powerful when you say you're so afraid to take more.

2 mg of Valium, to be blunt, is a joke that's given out by docs to pacify patients who demand benzos, but the doc doesn't really want to give out anything. This way the patient gets a benzo without the doc really give anything of substance. Sort of like giving a teen who wants to get totally drunk a single bottle of ultra-lite beer that contains only 3% alc -- yeah, the kid technically got booze, but no way is he getting loaded on a single serving of the weakest beer on earth.

The placebo effect is real. Years ago I read some study in which they got college kids to act in a manner that was totally consistent with being stoned on pot by having researchers give the kids what looked and smelled like pot and allowing them to smoke it. Only problem: the stuff they were smoking had as much psychoactive property as lawn clippings, yet these kids were flying high on nothing but the wings of a dream called the placebo effect.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

2mg diazepam is pretty placeboish for most people (myself included), but your brain could for some reason be more sensitive to benzos. Are you particularly small/skinny?


----------



## deltan144 (Mar 11, 2009)

euphoria said:


> 2mg diazepam is pretty placeboish for most people (myself included), but your brain could for some reason be more sensitive to benzos. Are you particularly small/skinny?


My SAD isnt as severe as most ppl on here, and this is my only 2nd drug which i've been on only so there isnt much chemicals messing up in my brain.
But the side effects are that obvious, i feel like i wanna fall asleep and sometimes heavy throbbing in my brain. The reason i don't want to take more is to make the side effects worse, and not to build tolerance.
I am 1.74m weighing 75kg?


----------



## deltan144 (Mar 11, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> 2 mg of Valium, to be blunt, is a joke that's given out by docs to pacify patients who demand benzos, but the doc doesn't really want to give out anything.


I received the 5mg instead of the 2mg, but i usually take half the pill because i think i am that sensitive.


----------



## Cast Away (Feb 12, 2009)

2mg of valium is extremely week. your probbally getting some placebo effects off of it. But you could just be very sensitive to meds idk. I know 10 mg dosnt faze me much less 2mg.


----------



## Ryhan (Apr 23, 2013)

I just registered to say that I took one earlier from the family cupboard when I was feeling very anxious to try help my weird case of sudden trigger finger. I went upstairs and thought it would be imperceptible, then I decided to sit on my beanbag and listen to the music and read some journals and **** the music was playing slow! Was this an edited version of the song? No I was just randomly high and had a very nice time doing some writing (I had no inhibitions on this thing, what gives?). Took a few more and didn't feel high again, but it was a nice suprise 

P.s. I have depression, could that explain who I responded so well?


----------



## Ryhan (Apr 23, 2013)

And should I go ask my doctor to prescribe me anxiety meds? Maybe I'm just wound too tight.


----------

